# Wordpress bloggy goal



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

*Personal work related goal*

I'm going to figure out Wordpress today so I can retrofit a template and begin my work blog.

Eh, now I announced it, and I got to follow through. Damnit.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Go for it!


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks...I got most of the template setup and it's up on my test server. The site is called designsolves.com.

Going to be showcasing examples how design solves social problems around the world as well as design tutorials, etc. Just bought the domain name :boogie


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

sounds interesting =), great job! tell me if you need any help with coding or editing the plugins...


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

^Thanks, will do. I've got some minor programming skills but haven't done too much with wordpress...half the fun is trying to figure out the coding....

Maybe we can collaborate on a few projects at some point! I like to network


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I installed Wordpress on my site awhile back, and it was interesting trying to figure out how to customize it. I think it's a great tool. Best of luck


----------

